
California Senate passes bill to work around tax overhaul - hw
https://www.smdailyjournal.com/news/state/state-senate-passes-bill-to-work-around-tax-overhaul/article_b6e6663a-0645-11e8-8310-1f31c7c80e5f.html
======
jpeg_hero
Hmm, I wonder if they ever considered cutting CA tax rates to decrease the
burden?

CA does have the 4 highest tax brackets in the country.

Does seem like they are “stealling” from the federal government with a tax
regime so out of whack with the other states.

